# g/l hop additions



## louistoo (19/5/15)

Hi brewers, thought I 'd give a smurto's golden a go and see what happens. He says use 1g/l @ 20 and same at 0. What is this referring to? batch size into fermenter or boil volume? this is the award winning version not the rye one (looks tempting!). Anyone can clarify?! 
I'll be using citra for late add.


----------



## Yob (19/5/15)

minutes left in the boil


----------



## louistoo (19/5/15)

Yeah I understand the min. left in boil part. What I don't understand is g/l. g/l boil volume or into fermenter volume at end of boil? as in lots more hops involved if calculating hop weight if based on 30 odd litlres boil vol. than hop weight if based on 20 odd litres of volume into fermenter.?


----------



## wereprawn (19/5/15)

Into the fermentor. So 1g pl is 20g for 20 l ect.


----------



## louistoo (19/5/15)

Ah. As I suspected, always tempting to add more though!


----------

